

Tutorial: Apache Spark on GPU(s) - iamtrask
http://iamtrask.github.io/2014/11/22/spark-gpu/

======
rhema
Did you happen to run any benchmarks against CPUs using one of the simple
examples? For example, what's the difference in run time for 1,000,000,000
iterations of the Monte Carlo for finding pi?

~~~
iamtrask
benchmarks like that coming soon :)

